# IPOD cover



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i dont use anything to cover my ipod and just keep it in the media pocket of my jacket, been doing it for about 5 or so years and never had a problem with anything freezing or fogging up.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I put my iPhone in the Otterbox case and haven't had any problems using it or taking it out every once in a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i dont use anything to cover my ipod and just keep it in the media pocket of my jacket, been doing it for about 5 or so years and never had a problem with anything freezing or fogging up.


I never had one of those pockets in the past, but my jacket for this year has one. I guess i will toss it in that and see how it does. I was hoping there was some kind of special sock like cover for these things.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I use an otterbox, also, for snowboarding. Will help reduce impacts and it is "splash" proof. I wouldn't dunk it underwater, though you can in shallow water for brief periods, but it's more than enough to keep moisture from snow out.

If you have a 4G+ nano, grab a pair of headphones with a controller or buy a controller adapter. Then you never have to remove your ipod.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> If you have a 4G+ nano, grab a pair of headphones with a controller or buy a controller adapter. Then you never have to remove your ipod.


This is a good solution, only problem is that you have to run the adapter or cord outside to get to it.

My pants and jacket have a hole to run the cord through, so I usually have everything inside and don't have to worry about exposure. If I keep it in my pant pocket, I can hit the dial through my pants. This is a little hard with poofy gloves though, I eventually want to get some fairly dexterous ones.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I use a Lifeproof case for my phone, completely water proof. I keep my iPod in the media pocket, no problems with it ever.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Yea, you're right, it can be annoying. I still have not* found a setup I'm 100% good with. The reason I like the mic/control is I can start/stop music, I can voice dial using just the button, answer call with the button and talk without ever taking my phone out. This is money for catching up with my group after splitting up.

The way I got around this is using the media pocket, running the cord through the port up into my jacket. The adapter I bought has a really robust clip on it so I clip that to my collar and then tuck the rest of back into my jacket and run the minimum amount I need for my headphones. Very cumbersome to get set up but works pretty well for the day.

If I could find a pair of the minimalist, on-ear 30mm driver style headphones is durable, quality and has a mic/controls, I'd be very happy. The Nixon Whip Mic are too fragiel, Kicker HP201 have no mic/controls, Icon 2's sound like shit. Woe is me.

*edited


----------



## AtBothEnds (Oct 16, 2011)

I've always kept my iPod in my thigh pocket and never had a problem. What you could try is getting one of those glove heating pads and put it in a ziplock with the iPod. It should keep it warm for the battery to operate and prevent moisture from accumulating on it. The only problem is that you'd have to buy a box of the pads which might cost a bit.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mine and my mates always freeze up, (Australian conditions to so its not THAT cold) always pauses. Pisses the hell out of me. One moment will be riding rocking out and the next nothing  not sure if it't the iPod or what


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

I have the nano 4th gen and the battery will empty in like 4 hours while riding (usually takes like 20h). I have it in a tiny fleece baggie that I picked up at a hiking store in Manhattan which helped a tiny bit but not enough. Perhaps the newer iPod batteries don't crap out as fast?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

doron said:


> I have the nano 4th gen and the battery will empty in like 4 hours while riding (usually takes like 20h). I have it in a tiny fleece baggie that I picked up at a hiking store in Manhattan which helped a tiny bit but not enough. Perhaps the newer iPod batteries don't crap out as fast?


Meh, I have a 5th gen nano and I have similar problems (life is more like 6 hours). The biggest thing I notice is that if you just leave the device running it doesn't use much, but if you're changing songs and using the interface frequently it kills battery life.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I use a hand warmer and try to minimize removing it from my pocket because that's what really exposes it to cold and kills the battery life and causes it to crash. The mic/controls help me minimize removing it from my pocket and the hand warmer really helps keep it above freezing temps where the increased internal resistances just eat up battery life.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Meh, I have a 5th gen nano and I have similar problems (life is more like 6 hours). The biggest thing I notice is that if you just leave the device running it doesn't use much, but if you're changing songs and using the interface frequently it kills battery life.


Totally forgot about that. It's pretty drastic too!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

all my music's on my iPhone, that is why I switched from two devices to one. sick of being redundant with many devices.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i mustve been lucky because the past 3 or 4 ipods ive had i never used any case and hand warmers and my battery would still last just as long as it would normally


----------



## SeanYaho (Oct 23, 2011)

I had the same problem last winter and solved it by finding a sweater with inner pockets to keep my ipod in. Keeping it as close to your body as possible. Also tried sticking a foot warmer to the back of it but like rly... not worth it lmao.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The warmers aren't critical, but I find if that's only if you aren't taking out your device constantly and exposing it. I used to fidget with mine on the lifts (where it's exposed to wind) and it would constantly crash and die quickly. I started using a hand warmer but then once I stopped messing with it and just left it in my pocket, I found I didn't really need it. I just use them because they are in my pocket anyway.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I am still using my ipod from 2003 so it has moving parts that generally freeze on the super cold days. I have a fleece bag for it, but that generally doesn't work. I just stick it under the arm pit on the chair lift to try an warm it up, or if I really need music I throw it under the hot air blowers in the restroom.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

I got one of these a couple years ago (I don't think they make them anymore). I just keep the ipod in the inner liner pocket. That works on most days, but sometimes when it's a little too cold out, the battery takes a dump. That probly has to do with the fact that it's only 5k

I haven't looked around for a couple years, but at the time, this was the ONLY other jacket besides the $500 burton jacket with ipod controls on the sleeve. I don't know why there aren't more jackets like this. It's so convenient to not have to remove your glove just to start/stop the ipod.

If there isn't another jacket like this when it's time for a new one, I'll just cut up the ipod controls off my old jacket and sew them on the sleeve of a new one.

Quiksilver and Roxy Release iPod Jackets


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

10,000 feet altitude limit on ipods, IPods Get Altitude Sickness (IPAS)

"Operating temperature: 32° to 95° F (0° to 35° C)

Non operating temperature: -4° to 113° F (-20° to 45° C)

Relative humidity: 5% to 95% noncondensing

Maximum operating altitude: 10,000 feet (3000 m)"


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Based on the reasoning in that article, it should only apply to old iPod classics or other devices with hard disk drive storage units. The reasoning is that the head floating over the spinning platter is balanced by the buyouancy of an air pocket, the buyouancy being a function of air density. Apparently, at high altitudes, this pocket of air collapses enough so that it won't support to read/write head and it will make improper contact with the platter.

I don't see any reason why solid state memory devices like most modern players and phones would be prone to any problems at altitude, other than temperature, but there are ways around that. You could also potentially make those HDD devices work if you sealed them in some sort of vessel (with a sealed port for the cord to run through) which was pressurized to atmospheric pressure at sea level.

edit:

Cool, I just read how these the armature these read/write are affixed to is balanced. Apparently, the air pocket is actually created by increased static pressure underneath the armature due to the platter spinning and the lift is actually created because the armature is shaped like an airfoil on an airplane wing and balanced by a precisely calibrated spring. So yea, the areodynamics would be strongly dependent on air density.

You learn something new every day.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

My battery stays good and its in an outside pocket.. granted CA winters aren't all too cold... I do throw a hand warmer in with my cam cause that battery is another story.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

There was a kid on these forums last year that I believe tried to get the word out on his kickstarter project.
he sowed a (metal?) plate on the top of his left glove liner, and a small plate on each of his fingers on the right liner. You could then control your iPod by tapping your fingers onto the left glove, and pause, skip, control volume etc depending on which finger you used.

He was planning on going to Med school so not sure if anything came of this, would have been cool right about now.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

doron said:


> There was a kid on these forums last year that I believe tried to get the word out on his kickstarter project.
> he sowed a (metal?) plate on the top of his left glove liner, and a small plate on each of his fingers on the right liner. You could then control your iPod by tapping your fingers onto the left glove, and pause, skip, control volume etc depending on which finger you used.
> 
> He was planning on going to Med school so not sure if anything came of this, would have been cool right about now.


Can you find out any more information on this? Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

Tech420 said:


> Can you find out any more information on this? Sounds like a great idea.


Im on my phone, but search the forums for iPod control liners, something should come up.

Here's the video: iPod/iPhone Glove Liner - YouTube


----------

